# Pegazus Funhunter 380



## hajo_s (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo, hat von Euch jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Boot?

http://www.pegazus-boote.de/boote/funhunter-380/


----------



## hexenschnauzer (19. November 2014)

*AW: Pegazus Funhunter 380*

Hallo, habe Erfahrung mit dem Pegazus 430.. Da könnte ich dir weiter helfen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Pegazus Funhunter 380*



hajo_s schrieb:


> Hallo, hat von Euch jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Boot?
> 
> http://www.pegazus-boote.de/boote/funhunter-380/



geh mal ins Bauhaus ob Leipzig das da hat weis ich nicht aber habe mir die anderen boote angesehen das angelboot für knapp 2000.- ist super schön breit und somit kippstabil mich stört nur die 15 PS die man da nur ranhängen kann ...


----------



## hajo_s (19. November 2014)

*AW: Pegazus Funhunter 380*

Mittlerweile befindet sich das Boot in meinem Besitz [emoji3]
Ich bin absolut zufrieden damit, für meine Zwecke das perfekte Boot. Laut Hersteller ist das Boot bis 19 kW motorisierbar.
Wobei wir hier ja momentan eh nur mit E-Motor fahren dürfen.


----------

